# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολ η stedon?

## schism

Γεια σας,ειναι το πρωτο ποστ που κανω στο φορουμ και θα ηθελα να παρω μερικες γνωμες απο καποια ποιο εμπειρα ατομα,
Ειμαι πρωην αλκολικος και εχω κοψει αυτον τον διαολο εδω και δυο χρονια,φυσικα μπηκα σε κεντρο απεξαρτησης για δυομιση μηνες γιατι ολες οι προσπαθειες που ειχα κανει κανει ειτε με ειδικους ψυχιατρους ειτε μονος μου ειτε με χαπια ειχαν αποτυχει παταγωδεστατα,το ερωτημα μου τωρα ειναι το εξης:
Οι γιατροι απο την κλινικη μου εχουνε δωσει ως υποκαταστατο του αλκοολ το stedon το οποιο ειναι ειναι αγχολυτικο αλλα εγω εχω τρομερες επιθυμιες να πιω ,μου λειπει αυτο το κεφι που εκανα με το αλκοολ και εχω αρχισει να φοβαμαι μην ξανακυλισω,υποτιθεται πως το στεντον λειτουργει στους γκαμπα υποδοχεις του εγκεφαλου που δρα το αλκοολ και σου φευγει η επιθυμια αλλα σε εμενα δε συμβαινει το ιδιο και εκτος αυτου δε με φτιαχνει οπως με εφτιαχνε το αλκοολ.
Εχει καποιος παρομοα ιστορια με χαπια τετοιου ειδους μηπως εχει δοκιμασει καποιο αλλο εκτος απο το στεντον που οντος εχει την ιδια δρασει που εχει το αλκοολ?

----------


## Macgyver

Οι γιατροι ειναι ασχετοι στο θεμα αυτο , εμενα μουχαν δωσει τοπαμακ ( αντιεπηληπτικο ) για να κοψω το αλκοολ , το οποιο φυσικα δενεκανε τιποτα , το στεντον , δρα στους υποδοχεις gaba , δλδ της ηρεμιας , ενω το αλκοολ , δρα στους υποδοχεις της ντομαμινης , δλδ της ευχαριστησης , εκει που δρα κι η κοκαινη δλδ αλλανταλλων ..............το μονο που με βοηθησε να κοψω το αλκοολ, ειναι το naloxon ( ναλτρεξονη ) , καταλαμβανει τους υποδοχεις της ντοπαμινης , και αμα πιεις , δεν σε πιανει το ποτο , σε χαλαει κι απο πανω , αμα περιμενα απο γιατρους , θαπινα ακομη ............θελει συνταγη το ναλοξον , περι ανταγωνιστικων ουσιων, ξερει ο ψυχιατρος ...............

----------


## akis1

εγώ που περνώ αντικαταθλιπτικά αντί για xanax αλλα και stedon που έπαιρνα τώρα πίνω αλκοόλ και αυτό με συμβουλή της ψυχιατρου που με παρακολουθεί... 

και αυτό σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια όχι τρελες καταναλώσεις... να πιεις 2-3 ποτηράκια όχι όλο το μπουκάλι :P

----------


## Macgyver

Γι αυτο λεω οτι οι γιατροι ειναι ασχετοι , κι εγω με μια-δυο μπυριτσες αρχισα , και κατεληξα να πινω μπουκαλια κρασι ..........κανεις δεν αρχιζει το αλκοολ , με σκοπο να γινει αλκοολικος , ουτε με τρελες ποσοτητες , αμα τοχεις γονιδιακα ομως , την πατησες ..................

----------


## akis1

mac αν ξέρεις καλά τον ευατό σου και έχεις ένα όριο τότε δεν φοβάσαι ότι θα καταναλώσεις τρελες ποσότητες...

αυτό ισχύει για εμενα..

----------


## Hlias_

Καλησπέρα παιδιά περνω και εγώ το stedon.. +αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλά πάλι εξακολουθω να πίνω... :( ο γιατρός μου πεις πρότεινε μια πειραματική δοκιμή με ένα αντιεπιληπτικο (δεν θα ήθελα να πω την εμπορική ονομασία) με σκοπό να μου μειώσει την επιθυμία... Αλλά φοβάμαι να το ξεκινήσω.. Έχω ενδοιασμούς

----------


## schism

Εγω περνω και αντιεπιληπτικο εδω και δυο χρονια και τζαμπα τα περνω δε με εχουν βοηθησει καθολου,βασικα ολα ειναι στο μυαλο!
Η απορια μου εμενα ητανε οσον αφορα το στεντον για πιο λογο μου λεγανε οι γιατροι οταν σου ερθει επιθυμια να πιεις παρε στεντον,μα, το λογικο ειναι να εχω μονιμος επιθυμια να πιω αλλα τι θα με κανει το στεντον ;μετα θα εθιστο σε αυτο και χωρις λογο!

----------


## Hlias_

Εμένα το στεντον πλέον με πιάνει μετά από ωρεεεεςς..τραγικο και την άλλη μέρα είμαι σαν ζόμπι

----------


## schism

Και εγώ κάπως έτσι είμαι την επόμενη μέρα γι αυτό δε θέλω να τα χρησιμοποιώ και πολυ

----------


## Macgyver

> mac αν ξέρεις καλά τον ευατό σου και έχεις ένα όριο τότε δεν φοβάσαι ότι θα καταναλώσεις τρελες ποσότητες...
> 
> αυτό ισχύει για εμενα..


Αν εισαι τοσο σιγουρος , ενταξει, διοτι οι γιατροι εχουν την ταση να πειραματιζονται ......... καποιος γιατρος , μουχε συστησει τσιγαρο , κανα-δυό , για να ΄παιρνω ΄μπρος , απο την κτθλψη , δουλεψε για καμποσο , αλλα ετυχε και μου προκαλουσε αηδια το τσιγρο, ειδαλλως θα μπορουσα να ειχα εθιστει ............πλεον συμβουλευομαι τον εαυτο μου για αγωγη , δεν ακουω τις μπουρδες του καθε γιατρουδακου , που σε κανει πειραματοζωο , ακομη κι οι ιδιοι , δεν ξερουν πως ακριβως δρουν ταντικαταθλιπτικα, και εχουν διαφρετικο αποτελεσμα σε καθε οργανισμο, υποθεσεις κανουν .........

----------


## Macgyver

> Η απορια μου εμενα ητανε οσον αφορα το στεντον για πιο λογο μου λεγανε οι γιατροι οταν σου ερθει επιθυμια να πιεις παρε στεντον,μα, το λογικο ειναι να εχω μονιμος επιθυμια να πιω αλλα τι θα με κανει το στεντον ;μετα θα εθιστο σε αυτο και χωρις λογο!


Γιατι οι γιατροι πειραματιζονται ...............μονος μου βρηκα το ναλοξον , και το ζητησα , και με βοηθησε αποτελεσματικα στην διακοπη του αλκοολ .......συν τις δικες μου προσπαθειες παντα .......πανω απ ολα ....

----------


## loca

υποθετω οτι σου εδωσε το στεντον γιατι ειναι μαστουροχαπο ενα διαστημα γινομουν με στεντον

----------


## boo

Με το stedon φτιαχνομουν ασχημα..πολυ μαστουρα

----------


## Soulfly

ναι το στεντον θεωρηται απο τα βαρια ηρεμηστικα, το παιρνα κ γω μια φαση που ειχα τασεις για πειραματα, τωρα αν καμμια φορα αισθανομαι πολυ αγχωμενος παιρνω λιγο ζαναξ τρακα απο τη μανα μου, συνηθως μου φταιει ο καφες για την υπερενταση αλλα κ χωρις καφε δεν την παλευω

----------


## black_adder

οντως οι γιατροί στο θεμα του αλκοολισμού δεν ξερουν τίποτε και μονο πειραματισμούς κάνουν. Αλλά εδώ πειραματισμους κανουν ακόμα για την καταθλιψη...
τι λεμε τωρα...
από τη δικιά μου εμπειρία μπορώ να πω οτι η απεξαρτηση ειναι πρωτα απ' όλα ψυχολογικη και οχι μόνο σωματική. Οσο προσπαθει καποιος να ειναι κυριαρχος του εαυτού του τόσο λιγότερο αισθανεται την αναγκη να πιει αλκοολ. Η διαδρομή φυσικά δεν ειναι η ιδια για όλους. Στο παρελθόν επινα και για να ειμαι πιο ακριβής δεν επινα εγώ το αλκοολ, αλλά με επινε αυτό. Πλέον εχω καταφερει το αντιθετο.
οσο αφορα τα φαρμακευτικά σχετικά ειναι όλα.Σε άλλους το stedon μπορει να τους βαραει κατακεφαλα σε άλλους οχι.
Συνηθιζεται οι γιατροι να δινουν το stedon μόνο για τα στερητικα, όσοι ξερουν τουλάχιστον... Γιατρός δεν ειμαι και ουτε δινω ιατρικες συμβουλές αλλα οποιος γιατρος συστηνει το stedon για υποκαταστατο του αλκοολ ειναι ασχετος. Από οσο γνωριζω δεν κυκλοφορουν πολλά φαρμακα εκει εξω για την σωματική απεξαρτηση. Ο Macgyver ανεφερε ενα (πρωτη φορα το ακούω) κυκλοφορεί αλλο ενα στην αγορά με συνταγη γιατρού φυσικά...
schism δεν ξερω που εκανες απεξαρτηση το προγραμμα του 18ανω το δοκίμασες;

----------

